# [ TOOL - DISCUSSIONE ] - AuntMary dopo Unclepine

## xchris

Ho preferito creare un nuovo thread per non mischiare le 2 discussioni visto che cmq Unclepine e' sempre attivo.

Questo thread mi serve per esporre i miei dubbi e raccogliere suggerimenti (siamo oltre il GPL  :Laughing: ).

Per chi non sa cosa sia Unclepine posso riassumere velocemente dicendo che e' un tool non ufficiale mio per lavorare con le dipendenze dirette e inverse e quindi utile per unmerge ricorsivi e pulizia del sistema.

Da tempo pensavo di riscriverlo per diversi motivi:

- pulizia codice -> alias mantenibilità

- utilizzo di funzioni di portage -> alias compattezza e supporto opzioni future

- realizzazione classe per supporto tool esterni (gtk,qt,console)

Il nome AuntMary!

Il tool sara' composto inizialmente della classe + una semplice applicazione per usarla.

Ora veniamo a noi... ai dubbi...

Unclepine al momento ha alcune limitazioni.

Alcune sono trascurabili altre no!

Ovviamente risolvere questi problemini mi comporta inevitabilmente una scelta di base:

zero limiti   -> velocità ridotta,difficoltà di programmazione,complessità generale di utilizzo

alcuni limiti -> velocità accettabile,semplicità di programmazione,utilizzo intuitivo

Per alcuni forse queste 2 affermazioni non sono sempre vere (e concordo) ma in questo caso lo sono.

(e non credo che sia un caso che ancor oggi portage non abbia un suo tool ufficiale...)

Scusatemi se sono prolisso ma devo spiegarvi velocemente come lavora Unclepine (magari a qc fa anche piacere)

(spiego come si crea il suo simil-albero di dipendenze... che poi albero non e')

-recupero delle dipendenze RAW

-recupero dei pkt di system e world

-recupero delle useflags di sistema e quelle usate in compilazione

-recupero dei virtual 

-risoluzione dei virtual in pkt

-semplificazione delle dipendenze in OR ( || negli ebuild) 

-creazione per ogni pacchetto della lista di dipendenze risolte a pkt esistenti sul sistema

A questo punto abbiamo perso alcune informazioni!

- non sappiamo se un pacchetto era prima un virtual o meno

- leghiamo alcuni (in realtà ben pochi) pacchetti ad altri (sotto forma di dipendenza) anche se non sono strettamente necessari.

Questi sono i problemi principali.

Le dipendenze in OR in realtà sono ben poche e raramente (ma non sempre) capita di averle entrambe installate,e in ogni caso si tratterebbe di pochi pacchetti extra sul sistema.

A questo punto non so che fare.

O sbatto la testa fino a quando non trovo una struttura dati per preservare le informazioni e recuperarle e processarle in un tempo ragionevole...

...o convivo con alcune limitazioni (anche se avrei la possibilit di effettuare dei check su queste condizioni... con comandi appositi)

Il dubbio nasce dal fatto di non voler fare un tool troppo complesso (ovvero che mostra al utente informazioni per lo + incomprensibili) e dal fatto che vorrei non limitare come in passato.

Arg.. sono un po' fermo.

Tenete conto che un comportamento simile ad Unclepine e' gia' stato implementato e funziona sembra bene. (si e' molto in fase primordiale ma le funzioni base ci sono)

Voi che ne dite? 

Grazie mille!

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io, da assiduo utilizzatore di unclepine (che in pratica uso ogni aggiornamento e spesso per pulizia del sistema e informazioni varie) ti dico che da parte mia per ora unclepine ha sempre funzionato benissimo

L'unico mio dubbio te lo espressi tempo fa a proposito dei pacchetti tenuti su dalle inherited use flags da essi stesse generate ma mi pare una cosa relativamente poco importante (in ogni caso per tali eventualità si può sempre fare un controllo a mano)

Io fossi in te andrei verso un tool semplice, lo farei compatibile con portage in modo da rendere possibile una sua inclusione nei gentoolkit  :Wink:  e rimanderei a dopo il suo completamento l'idea di tool grafici (magari esterni) visto che non penso tanta gente ne senta la necessità... (ma ovviamente se ci sono sono i benvenuti... se solo gentoo avesse un gestore di pacchetti come synaptic  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## federico

Il giorno che capisco come funziona e come si usa lo zio potrei anche cimentarmi in una grfica gtk, quindi io propendo per iniziare dall'avere la zia facile ed efficente, e pensare in un secondo momento ad uno switch per ottenere le opzioni strane e verbose  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

io dico che.... un giorno mi dovrai dire dove peschi 'sti nomi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io dico che.... un giorno mi dovrai dire dove peschi 'sti nomi    
> 
> Coda

 

Coda vendichiamoci e facciamo un programma chiamato nipoteTobia  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io dico che.... un giorno mi dovrai dire dove peschi 'sti nomi    
> 
> Coda

 

eh... la risposta non e' rassicurante...

il mio cervello  :Laughing: 

grazie a tutti per i pareri.

Penso che iniziero' a farlo semplice (si fa per dire...) e a facilitare cmq le operazioni dette da Cazzantonio e altre.

A questo punto spero di riuscire a tirare fuori qc prima di partire per le vacanze..... vedremo!

Grazie mille!

ciao

@federico: nephewToby ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

Ma sono tutti parenti?

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

do anche io i miei 2 cents di contributo  :Smile: 

Premesso che non uso unclepine con la stessa dedizione di Cazzantonio, ma che lo trovo cmq un tool utilissimo, personalmente sarei per avere un'interfaccia stile mc e l'abilitazione delle funzioni minime di default, ma la possibilita', attraverso un menu' (e degli switch), di attivare tutto il resto.

In questo modo il tool sarebbe utlizzabile di base da chiunque e verrebbe conosciuto dalla maggior parte della comunita' (cosi' almeno si spera), ma soddisferebbe anche i piu' pignoli o desiderosi di features  :Smile: 

Non so quanto peserebbe in termini di velocita', ma dal tuo post e' chiaro che non si tratta di differenze trascurabili. Ciononostante, se parte della struttura del programma, delle chiamate e delle funzioni rimangono inutulizzate con le impostazioni di default forse potresti arrivare ad un compromesso ragionevole?

Grazie infinite per il lavoro che fai su questi tool e per il tempo che dedichi alla comunita'  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Grande xchris, complimentoni! Anche io sono un assiduo utilizzatore di unclepine e devo dire che si è sempre comprtato egregiamente, non ho mai notato dei limiti così restrittivi nel suo utilizzo  :Wink: 

Anche io propendo per una scrittura "semplice" comunque

Ciao e buon lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

@masterbrian:

tieni conto che di base la zia e' una classe che permette di lavorare in modo agevole sulle dipendenze...

l'applicazione sara' poi costruita ad hoc... e sara' semplice (credo) per chiunque utilizzarla e creare tool specifici.

vi faccio un esempio velocissimo

```

## istanziamo

myapp=auntmary() 

## leggiamo tutte le deps

myapp.scandb()

## magari lo salviamo...

myapp.savedb(name)

## o lo recuperiamo

myapp.loaddb(name)

## ora selezioniamo una lista di pacchetti dato il nome

lista=myapp.find_cpv(['media-video/mplayer','gnome','lopster'])

## lista ora contiene l'elenco di cat/app-ver

## magari si preferiva avere l'elenco di tutti quelli installati

installati=myapp.get_installed_nov()

## e magari anche con la versione

installati_versione=myapp.get_installed()

## ora impostiamo il modo local (utilizza le dipendenze da /var/db/pkg)

## e usiamo sia useflag di compilazione che quelle di systema

## e risolviamo solo mplayer

myapp.resolve('media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4','mix',local')

##e ora recuperiamo le sue dipendenze dirette

lista_deps=myapp.get_dep('media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4')

# e magari recuperiamo tutte le sue dipendenze in modo ricorsivo (comodo per creare livecd senza catalyst...)

lista_deps=myapp.get_deep_dep('media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4')

##magari si poteva risolvere l'intero db (necessario se si deve fare pulizia)

for x in myapp.get_installed():

        myapp.resolve(x,'mix','local')

## vediamo una revdep - stampa tutti i pkt che necessitano di mplayer

print myapp.get_rev_deps('media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4')

```

ce ne sono altre ovviamente... lettura world,system... ecc ecc

come si puo' vedere la scrittura di altre applicazione dovrebbe risultare semplice.

Inizialmente vedro' cmq di fornire un app che rimpiazzi unclepine... ma sarebbe carino vedere altre implementazioni  :Smile: 

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

la classe e' gia' bella funzionante...  :Smile: 

Non pensavo di fare cosi' in fretta ma devo dire che Portage mette a disposizione molti strumenti per esplorare sia il DBtree che il PortageTree.

Secondo voi e' bene lasciarla minimale o mettere qualche funzione extra che recuperi altri tipi di informazioni (magari utili alle GUI)?

Una versione minimale di auntmary (da ora in poi li chiamero' auntmary_lib e auntmary per indicare il file contentente la classe e l'applicazione rispettivamente) e' gia' funzionante anche se mooolto grezza.

-al momento implementa Unlinked,Direct Deps,Reverse Deps

-in 10 minuti credo di fare la routine deep-unmerge

-da linea di comando si puo' specificare il modo (local,portage,mix) -> default:mix

-da linea di comando si puo' specificare l'utilizzo di useflags (System,Compile,Mix) -> default:Compile

-da linea di comando si puo' specificare l'utilizzo di RDEPEND,DEPEND,PDEPND -> default: tutte

-purtroppo gli switch per usarlo sono cambiati (colpa di optparser o mia che non lo so usare bene)

Vediamo i tempi:

- 10 secondi per creare tutto il database nelle condizioni peggiori (useflags:mix,mode=mix) (in realtà sono 2... uno risolto... uno grezzo per recuperare 

altre info eventualmente)

una volta salvato il db per un particolare set di opzioni (tipicamente non si cambiano da un lancio all'altro) le operazioni sono molto veloci:

- dipendenze dirette 0.9 Secs

- dipendenze inverse 0.9 Secs

- routine unlinked (spazzatura sistema) 1,8 Secs

Chiaramente l'operazione di costruzione DB andra' fatta ad ogni cambiamento del sistema o se si vogliono opzioni diverse. (raramente uno le cambia)

E' meglio lasciare di default la costruzione ogni volta del DB (+ noob proof) o il contrario?

Qualunque commento e suggerimento e' ben accetto!

ciao

EDIT:penso per sett prox di rilasciare l'alpha1

----------

## btbbass

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' meglio lasciare di default la costruzione ogni volta del DB (+ noob proof) o il contrario?
> 
> Qualunque commento e suggerimento e' ben accetto!
> ...

 

Eh, caspita, sei davvero rapidissimo!

Complimenti!!

Senti per la questione dell'aggiornamento del db, praticamente dovrebbe essere aggiornato ogni qual volta si installa o si disinstalla un pacchetto -se ho capito bene-(grosso modo dovrebbero essere queste le azioni che comportano un cambiamento del sistema...)

Ma allora, per aggiornarlo solo quando serve, non si potrebbe controllare il log di emerge, e studiare un sistema che dica, per lo meno, se il sistema non è cambiato, con certezza... in caso di dubbio si potrebbe procedere con l'aggiornamento, mantenendo cmq elevate le prestazioni della zia...

----------

## xchris

si...

utilizzavo un sistema analogo con usetool.

Il punto e' che la parte onerosa e' il calcolo delle dipendenze...

e se anche non cambio il sistema (emerge.log intoccato) ma cambio le impostazioni di USEFLAGS (ovvero come le deve considerare) o il modo di recuperare le dipendenze (da Portage o da Local) cmq il calcolo deve essere fatto nuovamente.

Questo per dire che non credo valga la pena automatizzare il tutto.

Forse ha senso di default fargli rifare tutto ogni volta e per chi sa cosa sta facendo puo' fare il "load db"...

(cosi' sarebbe come Unclepine... e per chi sa cosa fa... puo' dargli una botta di velocita')

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## btbbass

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo per dire che non credo valga la pena automatizzare il tutto.
> 
> Forse ha senso di default fargli rifare tutto ogni volta e per chi sa cosa sta facendo puo' fare il "load db"...
> ...

 

Ah, è vero...

Non avevo pensato alle USE...

Si, penso che fargli rifare tutto sia la cosa migliore, in effetti...

Come dicevi tu, è + noob proof  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## xchris

sono sempre in tempo per riconsiderare il tutto cmq..

poi cmq questa e' una cosa che va decisa nell'applicazione che userà la classe.

Sto facendo un po' di confronti con Unclepine che reputo abbastanza affidabile e sembra non sgarrare!

In + Auntmary si comporterà meglio con le SystemUse (che ziopino trattava in modo non perfetto)

Ora non so se incorporare la routine deep-unmerge direttamente nella classe....

In realta' gia' con gli strumenti base della classe e' un operazione semplice anche se magari non intuitiva.

Vedremo.

Sarebbe un metodo del genere:

deepunmerge(list_to_remove) -> elenco pacchetti rimovibili

Ci penso su..

Grazie per le osservazioni.!

ciao

----------

## xchris

la classe funziona bene a quanto sembra...

non so se includere la procedura Unlinked (che restituisce i pkt zombie) nella classe o meno.

(in realta' con le info restituite dalla classe e' facile ricavarli..)

Ho provato per curiosità a fare una Gui Gtk...con wxpython (con wxglade)

Vi mostro qc ma come potete vedere i risultati sono abbstanza penosi per il momento  :Smile: 

direi che faccio un po' schifo con le gui  :Laughing: 

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntmary_lib_1.png

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntmary_lib_2.png

cmq il concetto e' che e' semplice farle...se si conoscono le gui e la prg ad eventi.

ciao

----------

## masterbrian

Fai schifo con le gui?

Io direi che e' chiara e funzionale e poi l'hai realizzata in pochissimo tempo. Complimenti!

Riguardo all'idea di dividere il lavoro in una libreria che integra tutte le funzioni e un eseguibile che ne sfrutta solo alcune devo dire che e' ottima, cosi' hai il massimo della flessibilita' e puoi puntare anche sulla velocita'. Ancora complimenti, a mio avviso, il progetto promette molto bene.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

Dato che non sono ferrato ne in core ne in gui, volevo solo farti i miei complimenti per la tua velocità e precisione  :Very Happy:  . Spero che una volta finita la zia venga inserita nel gentoolkit, secondo me te lo sei meritato ampiamente.

----------

## xchris

grazie a tutti e due  :Smile: 

la gui e' veramente provvisoria... quella finale se funzionerà al 100% sarà diversa. (ora ho qc problemino)

al momento quindi mi rimande da fare:

- sistemare la classe (poca roba inizialmente)

- finire lo script Auntmary (funzionalità simili a Unclepine)

- rifare la GUI

- scrivere un minimo di documentazione per la classe (sperando che qc si cimenti poi a provarla  :Smile: )

Una cosa...

credetemi che se sto facendo la Zia non è per avere l'onore di entrare in Gentoolkit.

(anche perche' sono sicuro che ci sarebbe sempre un motivo per non entrarci)

Questa cosa proprio non mi interessa affatto!

Quello che mi spinge a continuare con la Zia e' la pratica con Python (che non avevo ancora usato con le classi) ,la pratica con wxPython e la voglia di fornire qc di utile (anche se per pochi magari)

A presto!

Ciao

----------

## Onip

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sperando che qc si cimenti poi a provarla

 

Secondo me non farai fatica a trovare volontari....

----------

## xchris

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   sperando che qc si cimenti poi a provarla 
> 
> Secondo me non farai fatica a trovare volontari....

 

tu dici?

in realta' pensavo di estendere un po' la classe (in modo limitato) per ricavare info da portage in modo semplice e permettendo cosi' di fare tool in modo agevole...

secondo voi e' meglio lasciarla piccola con lo stretto necessario o mettergli poco di + per renderla + flessibile?

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa...
> 
> credetemi che se sto facendo la Zia non è per avere l'onore di entrare in Gentoolkit.
> ...

 

se cosi fosse la cosa nn mi turberebbe affatto, anzi!

riusciresti a colmare il vuoto che in questo momento esiste in portage

(inteso come portage + strumenti a suo supporto ufficiali) 

il che mi renderebbe alquanto felice ^^

----------

## xchris

io ho dei dubbi forti...

io utilizzo funzioni di portage quasi per tutto ma di sicuro ci sarà qc cosa di non corretto al 100%.

Certo che se avessero documentato il tutto meglio. :S

Dopo le esperienze passate con i devel in chan Irc credetemi che non muovero' mezzo dito per entrare in gentoolkit.

(non vuole essere una critica.... quasi  :Smile:  )

Che entri o non entri non e' affatto importante...

l'importante e' che il tutto giri per bene e tanto basta per esserne contento!

ciao

----------

## masterbrian

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   sperando che qc si cimenti poi a provarla 
> 
> Secondo me non farai fatica a trovare volontari....

 

Anzi ne hai gia' trovati  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

io come al solito mi perdo i tuoi post... Beh dopo cozzepolenta la ziamaria non mi sorprende piu' di tanto come nome  :Wink: 

Ottima l'idea, e' una lacuna di portage parzialmente colmata cn lo ziopino, se l'intenzione e' di farlo noob-proof speriamo riesca ad attirare nuove utenze  :Very Happy: 

A disposizione per i test appena esce la prima relase  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

eh la release e' lontana...

ho perfezionato la lib e fatto altre prove in wxpython GTK.

Il problema e' che non c'e' un buon IDE per wxpython (ho provato wxGlade e Boa)

Fra poco la Gui sara' fatta tutta con vi... c'e' poco da fare.

Qualche screen e guardate bene il numero2

Ho idea di fare questa funzione:

si seleziona quali pacchetti escludere dal world file e si simula una pulizia del sistema (non va ancora...perche' sono una chiavica con GTK)

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntGTKmary1.png

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntGTKmary2.png

Come si vede ho qualche casino con i Sizer...  :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## xchris

procedo nel mio thread solitario per tenere aggiornati chi ha a cuore lo zio e la zia  :Smile: 

Ho guardato porthole e mi sono reso conto che pur essendo un buon progetto non focalizza molto sul tree installato.

Pensavo di migrare la ZiaMaria GTK in un tool esplora pacchetti installati con funzioni del genere:

- dipendende inverse/dirette

- pulizia,recursive unmerge

- descrizione del pacchetto con molti parametri (CFLAGS,LDFLAGS,USE...)

- descrizione USEFLAGS ovviamente

- ricerca su uno qualunque di questi parametri con creazione di liste

- operazioni su liste...ricavate da altri tipi di operazioni. (somma,sottrazione...,salvataggio,caricamento)

Visto che GTK mi sta prendendo (anche se ci smadonno come pochi) vorrei fare un tool completo per l'ispezione e la ricerca dei pacchetti secondo diversi parametri. (con scadenza mooolto lunga...:S)

Secondo voi?

uno screen tanto per vedere dove sono: http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntmary_db_explorer.png

ciao

----------

## mouser

Bhe', che dire.......

Come GUI direi che stai azzeccando sempre di piu' lo scopo di rendere chiaro un sw che, effettivamente, avevo perso un po' di vista anche per la quantita' di opzioni che venivano aggiunte....... ora direi che mi sembra il tutto molto piu' chiaro!

A quanto pare con le Gtk ci sai fare piu' di me; io ci lavoro ormai da qualche mese (fondalmentalmente in C, pero') e ancora non raggiungo il livello che tu hai ottenuto in qualche giorno!

Appena esce la alpha vedro' di testarla per bene e di guardarmi un po' il codice, cosi' magari riesco a carpirti qualche segreto!!

Ottimo lavoro xchris, come sempre sei un coder eccellente!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

troppo buono  :Smile: 

io non uso direttamente le GTK con pyGTK ma utilizzo wxPython che credo semplifichi la vita. (mai provato pygtk..)

Spero ne esca qc di carino.

ciao e Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

Propongo come nome zia marica

Da ripetere varie volte a voce alta...

----------

## xchris

il nome e' l'unica cosa che non si  puo' toccare  :Smile: 

anche perche' in english non avrebbe senso  :Smile: 

cmq era una buona idea  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il nome e' l'unica cosa che non si  puo' toccare 
> 
> anche perche' in english non avrebbe senso 
> 
> cmq era una buona idea 

 

maledizione nn lo convinceremo mai.....

questo è l'unico neo che portano i suoi sw  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

no no...

la parte + bella e' quella dei nomi  :Laughing: 

chi si prende troppo sul serio e' una persona pallosa  :Wink: 

ciao

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntK_1.png

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/auntK_1.jpg

 

bello!

scusa ma mi sono perso qualche pezzo di 3d forse:

la 'K' per cosa sta? la gui è basata su pygtk no?

ricorda kde...e quindi qt  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

mah.. per ora il nome del App Gui e' il minore dei problemi...  :Smile: 

litigo un un po' con le GTK e con la prammazione ad oggetti... (della serie... sapere la teoria ma non praticare mai...)

Cmq procede.

Vorrei prima della fine di questa settimana rilasciare un'alfa della versione "da shell" anche se molto ridotta tanto per testare il funzionamento di auntmary_lib.py.

In vacanza non potro' proseguire il lavoro. (e forse e' meglio cosi')

Vedo di rendere utilizzabile la versione shell e per la gui slitta tutto a settembre perche' mancano tutte le funzioni di operazioni su lista che reputo interessanti e necessarie.

ciao

EDIT:la gui e' basata su wxpython (-> wxwidgets -> gtk ) non pygtk

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> EDIT:la gui e' basata su wxpython (-> wxwidgets -> gtk ) non pygtk

 

essih lo avevo detto ho saltato mezzo 3d  :Cool: 

cmq gtk e suoi derivati delle volte non è che siano poi cosi "immediati"

diciamo da utilizzare rispetto ad altre librerie....

cmq restano sempre un'ottima scelta in determinati casi

bau

----------

## xchris

il tempo e' tiranno (e bastardo)

non faccio in tempo prima delle vacanze a tirar fuori una app da console decente.

Se a qc interessa posso iniziare a rendere disponibile una versione decisamente in fase primordiale.

L'unico scopo di questa mossa sarebbe quello di verificare il corretto funzionamento delle routine di auntmary_lib + che la "funzionalita' dell app da console.

C'e' qualcuno che la vuole testare lo stesso o magari aspettiamo tutto a settembre (che e' meglio farsi un bagno...adesso)

ciao

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *xchris wrote:*   

> C'e' qualcuno che la vuole testare lo stesso o magari aspettiamo tutto a settembre (che e' meglio farsi un bagno...adesso)

 

Io mi offro come volontario per testare AuntMary sia su gentoo/linux che su gentoo/freebsd (anche per colmare la sensazione di vuoto chge mi lasciato UnclePine su gentoo/freebsd quando ho scoperto che non è portabilite), aspetto il tuo contatto via email o via pm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

idem... disponibile per test fino a fine settimana (poi me ne vadoooooooo:P) senza paura tanto e' una macchina di prova e se si pialla/succedono casini di vario genere non mi interessa  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

Mi intrufolo in questo interessantissimo post per fare i complimenti ad xchris!

COMPLIMENTI!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> idem... disponibile per test fino a fine settimana (poi me ne vadoooooooo:P) senza paura tanto e' una macchina di prova e se si pialla/succedono casini di vario genere non mi interessa 

 

anch'io sono diponibile come beta tester.. ho giusto il mio portatile che devo cambiare che ha un gentoo su cui testare!  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ormai sono partito e non ho qui con me auntmary.. :S

non ho avuto conferme fino a domenica mattina e ho deciso di aspettare a settembre.

Mi spiace  :Sad: 

ci vediamo presto e grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ormai sono partito e non ho qui con me auntmary.. :S
> 
> non ho avuto conferme fino a domenica mattina e ho deciso di aspettare a settembre.
> 
> Mi spiace 
> ...

 

aspetteremo  :Wink:  tu intanto medita.. un riposo dal fronte fà sempre trovare nuove idee...  :Rolling Eyes:  Cmq complimenti per il tuo lavoro! Buone vacanze......  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ehm ...

Anche io vorrei fare il beta tester della zia, spero che arrivi questa release primordiale....

P.s. penso che xchris stia colmando alcune lacune di gentoo o meglio del portage di gentoo, sono veramente contento che quest'uomo usi gentoo, spero di poter veder le sue modifiche al livello ufficiale...

Grazie xchris.

----------

## thewally

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ehm ...
> 
> Anche io vorrei fare il beta tester della zia, spero che arrivi questa release primordiale....
> 
> P.s. penso che xchris stia colmando alcune lacune di gentoo o meglio del portage di gentoo, sono veramente contento che quest'uomo usi gentoo, spero di poter veder le sue modifiche al livello ufficiale...
> ...

 

Quoto in toto! Grande xchris   :Wink: 

P.S. : Anch'io mi offro per un test   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ahem..

mi avete ribeccato  :Smile: 

la zia e' fermina direi..

in realta' e' gia' funzionante una versione shell-only ma non e' curata come Unclepine e include solo le funzioni principali.

Ha un grosso vantaggio pero'..

puo' riutillizzare un suo db interno per ricerche consecutive... in modo da velocizzare il tutto.

Magari mi metto un po' al lavoro e inizio a farvi vedere sta versione da console...

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io sono pronto a farti da beta-tester anche se questo programma facesse esplodere i pc   :Wink: 

Unclepine è stato per ora il migliore e il più indispensabile dei tool gentoo... non vedo l'ora di vedere auntmary   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

grazie mille Cazzantonio  :Smile: 

Auntmary avra' un help classico (niente colori) e modo d'uso standard.

Avra' alcuni settaggi di default calmbiati e anche le opzioni cambiate.

Al momento gli mancano dei controlli ma gia' sta andando e paragonato a Unclepine ho notato che fornisce spesso dei risultati  + attendibili. (anche se Unclepine sembra abbastanza stabile ormai)

Non ha molte funzione di unclepine ma include il salvataggio del db

Posto un help

```

usage: auntmary.py [-a <ACTION>] [-d <DATABASE MODE>] arguments

options:

  --version            show program's version number and exit

  -h, --help           show this help message and exit

  -a ACTION            action  ([C]lean,[D]epend,[R]everse,Deep

                       [U]nmerge,[W]orld Show,Show [WW]orld - Items only

                       depending,Show [V]irtuals

  -n                   No color

  -x                   Exec - for piping to other commands (not yet

                       implemented)

  -d DB_MODE           database ([S]can&save/[L]oad)

  Advanced options:

    Don't change them unless you know what you are doing.

    -m RETRIEVAL_MODE  dependencies retrieval mode ([L]ocal/[P]ortage/[M]ix)

    -u USEFLAGS_MODE   useflags mode ([C]ompile/[S]ystem/[M]ix)

    -1                 dont use "RDEPEND" files

    -2                 dont use "DEPEND" files

    -3                 dont use "PDEPEND" files

  Online functions:

    The following options need internet connectivity to work

    -N                 Checks for new versions (not yet implemented)

```

Magari vedo di sistemare i bachini fino ad oggi e inizio a farlo vedere.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> grazie mille Cazzantonio 

 

Siamo noi che dobbiamo ringraziarti... volevo proporre un subforum solo per contenere i nostri ringraziamenti   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 :Laughing: 

suvvia non esagerare  :Smile: 

grazie cmq  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Io non so se vi rendete conto, ma questa è veramente (a parte le varie seghe mentali) l'unica cosa che manca a gentoo ed è abbastanza importante!! Quando xchris finirà questo software spero tanto che entri ufficialmente nel portage...

Cavoli piu ci penso e piu mi domando come mai gli sviluppatori gentoo non ci avessero gia pensato....

Grande xchris....

----------

## xchris

ti ringrazio ma il punto e' che il task non e' dei piu' semplici proprio per la particolarita' delle USEFLAG usate da gentoo.

Se non ci fossero' le useflag sarebbe tutto + semplice (ma ci perderemmo uno dei + grossi vantaggi)

Prima o poi questa feature arrivera'...di sicuro!

Purtroppo ne lo zio ne la zia sono affidabili al 100% (ma del resto neanche un --depclean)

Ciauz

----------

## matttions

we ciao xchris ..

Complimenti.. sei un genio..

fai paura  :Smile: 

Ottimo che giochi con noi..

Allora metti anche me nei beta tester  :Smile: 

Non vedo l'ora della zia mary.

Ma fai la versione da console, altrimenti mi costringi ad installare X sui server solo per usare questo splendido programma  :Smile: 

[OT]

Ho provato unclepine e fà un macello.

Ma credo che sia colpa del mio sistema che è un pochino al limite

[praticamente un x86, con tantissime cose in ~x86, altre in package.unmask, e 2 overlay, + uno personale]

quindi diciamo che ci può stare.

cmq stana in modo serio alcuni ebuild che sono sempre stati lì e nn trovavo +

[/OT]

----------

## xchris

bhe grazie mille... che dire  :Smile: 

la zia nasce prima come una classe python per lavorare con le dipendenze.

Su questa classe si appoggia poi la versione da console (a 3/4 dell'opera ma ferma al momento) e la versione GTK (allo stato primordiale)

SOlitamente i casini nascono quando c'e' un world file non proprio a posto.

Ciao e grazie ancora!

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Mi propongo anch'io come beta tester, su gentoo/linux, gentoo/freebsd e gentoo/linux-ppc.

Attendo ulteriori notizie  :Razz: 

----------

